# Full vs Partial suit, can they be combined?



## Rehka (May 4, 2009)

I'm planning on making a fursuit, however it gets really stinking hot here in the summer, I doubt I could last more than 5 minutes in a full suit, but I'd like to have a fullsuit as well.

Instead of making two separate suites, is it possible to make it so, maybe the arms velcro or zip onto a body suit or something? Would that be plausible? or how would you suggest go about doing that? (or just make 2 suits?)

Thanks!


----------



## Meeew (May 4, 2009)

Ventilation inside the head and maybe some of that material that wicks sweat away from your body?


----------



## Shino (May 4, 2009)

Depending on the maker, some fullsuits have removable hands and feet, as well as the always-removable mask. So it may be as simple as finding the right person to make the suit.

As far as how to stay cool in a fullsuit, there's not much you can do except make sure what you're wearing underneath is light and able to wick away heat, and hoping you're in a relatively cool environment. Again, some of the makers put vents in the suit as well, but it'll still be like an oven if you're outside during the summer.
You're going to sweat like crazy no matter what, so I just make sure I shower often, and frebreze the suit as soon as I'm done.

EDIT: another thing I've found that works well is take one of those gel ice packs, let it warm up some, then strap it to the back of your neck with a small towel in between. Just be sure not to give yourself frostbite.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 5, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Ventilation inside the head and maybe some of that material that wicks sweat away from your body?


Yep, I'd attach a 16in. fan on the back too, if I were you. :V


----------



## Rehka (May 5, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions guys, I'll keep those in mind ^^


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2009)

If your fursuit is an "own eyes" variety, it's easy to stay cool.

Examples.


----------



## Rehka (May 5, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> If your fursuit is an "own eyes" variety, it's easy to stay cool.
> 
> Examples.



oh wow, those are amazing!

I wish i could afford an airbrush set O.O


----------



## Kittiara (May 6, 2009)

I've seen plenty of suits where the hands or arms snap onto the body and blend with the fur so they can go full or partial. ^^


----------



## Rehka (May 6, 2009)

Oh excellent ^^

Last time i tried "my own thing" on my [first fursuit, I screwed it up pretty bad [but then, i had no idea what i was doing in the first place  ] thought i had better ask first this time ^^


----------



## conejo (May 6, 2009)

if you use a short fur its actually cooler then doing a partial suit.
well as long as youve got a nice breezy day.

as for making your own suit make what you need for a partial and then make the body for a fullsuit. that way youre sure it works both full or partial.

make the head with a built in fan through the muzzle. some have fans in the ears that act as exhaust too.


----------

